
Norway to build world’s first floating underwater traffic tunnels - Shivetya
http://inhabitat.com/norway-to-build-worlds-first-floating-underwater-traffic-tunnels/
======
paulrpotts
>floating

OK

>underwater

Wait, what??? [Reads article]... OK, that is nuts. Personally I get
claustrophobic enough driving through the Allegheny Mountain Tunnel...

